# Super Meat Boy



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

*i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad125/gaju123/SuperMeatBoy.png


Game Info :
---------------
Super Meat Boy is a tough as nails platformer where you play as an animated cube of meat who's trying to save his girlfriend (who happens to be made of bandages) from an evil fetus in a jar wearing a tux.

Our meaty hero will leap from walls, over seas of buzz saws, through crumbling caves and pools of old needles.
Sacrificing his own well being to save his damsel in distress.
Super Meat Boy brings the old school difficulty of classic NES titles like Mega Man 2, Ghost and Goblins and Super Mario Bros 2 (The Japanese one) and stream lines them down to the essential no BS straight forward twitch reflex platforming.

Ramping up in difficulty from hard to soul crushing SMB will drag Meat boy though haunted hospitals, salt factories and even hell itself.
And if 300+ single player levels weren't enough SMB also throws in epic boss fights, a level editor and tons of unlock able secrets, warp zones and hidden characters.

Features :
----------------
# Story mode, featuring over 300 levels spanning 5+ chapters
# Play as a Head Crab! (Steam Exclusive)
# 33 legitimate Achievements
# Warp zones that will warp you into other games
# Over 16 unlockable able and playable characters from popular indie titles such as Minecraft, Bit.Trip, VVVVVV and Machinarium
# Epic Boss fights
# Full Level Editor and Level Portal (January 2011)
# A story so moving you will cry yourself to sleep for the rest of your life!!!


Minimum System Requirements :
----------------------------------------------------------

OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7
Processor: 1.2GHz processor
Memory: 256 MB RAM
Graphics: Graphics Card that supports Pixel Shader 2.0 and Vertex Shader 2.0(Vertex Shader Support can be supported with software emulation)
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 300 MB
Controller Support: Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller or Direct Input compatible controller

Recommended System Requirements :
----------------------------------------------------------

OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / 7
Processor: 1.4GHz or faster
Memory: 1 GB RAM
Graphics: Graphics Card made within the last 4 years (Pixel Shader 3.0, Vertex Shader 3.0)
DirectX: DirectX 9.0c
Hard Drive: 300 MB
Controller Support: Microsoft Xbox 360 Controller or Direct Input compatible controller 

Lets start the discussion folks 

*Trailer video:*

[youtube]snaionoxjos[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks really good and reviews also going in favour. Just waiting for it to also get released for Mac and then I'll buy it on Steam.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 4, 2010)

saw the video review on IGN. no wonder it got 9..the gameplay looks amazing..its actually quite similar to jumper, a really old game.anyway, will start playing today.


----------



## TechGuru (Dec 4, 2010)

I tried the game its really coool,


----------



## lingo (Dec 4, 2010)

Boy Oh Boy.. This is some serious stuff.Just played 10 levels and already mind is blown into tiny li'l pieces. The controls are tight and presentation is damn humorous. 

Stop playing other games fellas.. Pick this one up. NOW.


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2010)

Game of the year for me.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2010)

ok, this game was the 1st 2D game i played this year. The game is good but i just suck at 2D games. Stuck at the 1st boss fight.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 25, 2010)

You will die uncountable times. Infact, My death count was 2200 something when i completed the game.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> You will die uncountable times. Infact, My death count was 2200 something when i completed the game.


Only the Light World or the Dark World too??

When you complete a Light World level with A+, an alternate Dark World level is unlocked which is more harder.



jojothedragon said:


> ok, this game was the 1st 2D game i played this year. The game is good but i just suck at 2D games. Stuck at the 1st boss fight.


Don't play with a keyboard.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2010)

^ All the light worlds + 50 something dark worlds + 10 Mario portals. Collected few bandages as well.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2010)

@ico: thanks for the tip. will try with my x360 controller


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2010)

btw, this game isn't very light.

It gives my Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 + Intel GMA 950 a tough time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, GMA 950..... It is made for problems.


----------



## blackhole (Dec 29, 2010)

super meat boy remind me of super mario brother...it is a very gud game


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2011)

The best thing about this game is that you are in total control of yourself.

I've now finished two chapters without any deaths.


----------



## Magmaw (Jan 6, 2011)

Isn't this being released for the PSN?


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Magmaw said:


> Isn't this being released for the PSN?


Nope because Sony behaved like arseholes. They didn't express any interest in the game when Team Meat submitted to them whereas Microsoft was overly enthusiastic. And the whole development is only handled by two guys.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Nope because Sony behaved like arseholes. They didn't express any interest in the game when Team Meat submitted to them whereas Microsoft was overly enthusiastic. And the whole development is only handled by two guys.



Thats not true. All sony did was to respond a bit late. Real douche bags might be MS and Nintendo. Both MS( overwhelmingly enthusiastic to take PSN out of the equation) and Nintendo contracts elusively stated not to release the game on PSN. And it was too late when Sony answered.  

" It's not that hard to understand, assuming you understand all the words in the following sentence: "Our contracts excluded any release on Ps3" " Thats why the question of PSN availability in FAQs section says "Never"

So, sony responded a bit late... MS and Nintendo took the chances of PSN users playing SMB by that time. And SMB team claimed that "Sony didn't had interest in our games"(without stating that the unavailability was because of the contract with MS and Nintendo)....and you are calling Sony a Arsehole bag. Next time, do your home work before calling one a arsehole  

But games like Braid chose something different. They didn't accepted the exclusivity deal with MS coz, they want their game on other platforms too. And, They never released the game on Wiiware coz of its lamest size limitation(49 MB)


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2011)

I had already done my homework before I said wrote that. Sony didn't show any interest that's why the game isn't there for PSN. They didn't respond a 'bit' late. They responded 'too late.' These are independent developers and it requires much more time and effort to port a game to a different platform. So, if Microsoft offered something to them for exclusivity, they must have taken it.

And I haven't talked about Wiiware. Everyone knows about it's size limit.



vamsi_krishna said:


> " It's not that hard to understand, assuming you understand all the words in the following sentence: "Our contracts excluded any release on Ps3" " Thats why the question of PSN availability in FAQs section says "Never"


You quoted this from here: No Super Meat Boy on PS3, and you can blame Sony- Destructoid

The same place from where I quoted Sony didn't show any interest and behaved like 'arseholes.'



			
				Team Meat said:
			
		

> We can't EVER do a PS3 version of Super Meat Boy because when we were going into negotiations with publishers, Sony was the only one that didn't express much interest in the game. We assumed this meant they didn't want the game, and [we] decided to sign with Nintendo and Microsoft.


Fair enough.



vamsi_krishna said:


> (without stating that the unavailability was because of the contract with MS and Nintendo).


When they were in negotiations, they didn't have any contract signed with Microsoft or Nintendo. 'negotiation'


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 15, 2011)

ico said:


> You quoted this from here: No Super Meat Boy on PS3, and you can blame Sony- Destructoid



I think, i read it at some difference place. I don't remember the exact address, but i think on official SMB website. But definitely not from destructoid.

And yea.. they are individual developers, microsoft provided "Something" to them, in exclusivity deal. Sony responded when the situation is out of hands. I'm not blaming SMB team here, but strategies of MS. But SMB could have thought about PSN gamers when making exclusivity deal.

That said, game is long gone now... why bragging about it now


----------



## ico (Mar 12, 2011)

playing it again now.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

Update for SMB:
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/5743/smbupdate.th.jpg

lol, they've replaced Meat Boy with Potato Boy, I guess. Might be April Fools.

*www.supermeatboy.com/

140 new levels.

Best $3.75 I've ever spent.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2011)

$7.50 @ Steam at the moment.

And this game makes my hands feel exhausted.

Level editor will be released as a public beta soon.

Linux version will also come: Twitter / Team Meat: Both Mac AND Linux version ...


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/CNXF9.jpg


----------



## Krow (Apr 8, 2011)

The Ultra edition is for $20. Is a Linux version available?


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2011)

Krow said:


> The Ultra edition is for $20. Is a Linux version available?


No. They'll port it to Mac by June and then Linux. Currently working on a level editor.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

Woah, $15! I'd get BC2: 'Nam, thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Recently played this game. And I must say that its pretty good game although kinda hard sometimes but thats the beauty of it.


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

"sometimes" is soon going to change to only "this game is hard"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> "sometimes" is soon going to change to only "this game is hard"


Yeah maybe. After all you are the boss of this game.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^
hehe, right, this game is kind of hard. I had to play many levels i-dont-know-how-many times. But it is really fun. and gory. so i guess it makes it very awesome.


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting read: *Gamasutra - Features - Postmortem: Team Meat's Super Meat Boy*

Seems like Microsoft did behave like idiots after all!

This is a NO death CONTINUOUS RUN!! OMFG 

[youtube]5McCwFBi36I[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2011)

Reached chapter 2. Controller is a must.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

Fantastic game. Stuck in World 2 boss though. Completed all but two dark worlds in World 1 as well.
Will probably need a controller as well later.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

This is tough. I stopped trying.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 24, 2011)

Managed World 2.


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2011)

Hospital Light World music is nice.

Should be played in every hospital.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

found this game a bit confusing. It seems it works too fast in my PC. there is a bit of graphical screen tearing. drats


----------



## mitraark (Dec 24, 2011)

This game was good but extremely tough. So i had to stop 

Still , those who call themselves 'Gamer' should try to clear the levels without becoming "kima"


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

World 5 seems to be beyond my level.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Get Xbox 360 controller.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

Yup that's what I intend. But have to wait for a couple of months for it.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Which world are you on anyways?

If you are on 5th (Rapture), then it's really quick for someone on keyboard.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

Yes 5th (Rapture), it's way, way too quick for keyboard controls.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

@ico
the wired and wireless versions are same right. I.e the xbox 360 controller?
Once last month I used the controller at a friends house. It was great. Will it be worth the Rs.1500?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @ico
> the wired and wireless versions are same right. I.e the xbox 360 controller?
> Once last month I used the controller at a friends house. *It was great*. Will it be worth the Rs.1500?


You answered your own question. ₹1500 is not much for a game controller.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Buy wired btw. Cable is really long with Xbox 360 controller. I hate battery hassles.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

The controller is for 1.3k and if you can find a HS18 coupon, then 1.1k. Someone on TE said it could be bought for Rs 899 or so (with coupon) as well from indiatimes or tradus or some not so well known website.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

Greatest comment I read about Home Shop 18?

"Ordered stuff before my marriage. Was delivered when my wife was due delivery." This sorta.


----------



## Krow (Dec 26, 2011)

I ordered twice. Both times got in under 5 days. Certainly my fictitious wife would not have been able to deliver a baby before that.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

Onto World 6, and boy Rapture was hard.

World 6 Level 5 -


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 29, 2011)

I left this game at world 6. 

Will resume this game as a side dish to Skyrim.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 29, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I left this game at world 6.
> 
> Will resume this game as a side dish to Skyrim.



Skyrim will rather end up as the "side dish" considering the effort needed in this game.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely, just absolutely hate the World 6 Level 5. Particular the after-key jump. I want to hit the level designer.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Absolutely, just absolutely hate the World 6 Level 5. Particular the after-key jump. I want to hit the level designer.



I was expecting you to want to chop him.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Absolutely, just absolutely hate the World 6 Level 5. Particular the after-key jump. I want to hit the level designer.




Must have died 500 times already on the level eh?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes and have 3-4 times cleared the key, and the worst was dying in the last point. Grrr.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2011)

^ When you just can't get past a level. Take a break. Play some other game, watch a movie or tv show and come back. The level will seem a bit beatable. Also, frustration levels would have gone down by then.

In 15th level of World 6. Had enough. I have other games to complete. Will play this after 10-15days and will wrap this world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

I've actually trying the level for few days, improving all the time but it's frustrating and gets less motivating.



			
				vamsi said:
			
		

> In 15th level of World 6. Had enough. I have other games to complete. Will play this after 10-15days and will wrap this world.


???
World 6 has only 5 levels.



Spoiler



*img715.imageshack.us/img715/7179/40511616.png



Think you mean World 5 or one of those unlocked worlds in left or right.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

Is the Linux port good?

Bugs and all?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 31, 2011)

ico said:


> Is the Linux port good?
> 
> Bugs and all?



Well there were two glitches in Ch 4 - Hell where one of the laser sentries dissappeared in two of the levels (lol that made those levels easier). Not sure it's OS centric or generic bug.
Apart from it it is perfect with the NVIDIA proprietary drivers. YMMV with the drivers/graphics card stack.

Another bug is that the graphics settings are not saved. Though I play with the default Window mode and resolution anyway.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry... World 5  . The world with windmills. 

Got confused a bit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 1, 2012)

Any one could get the recent Steam Gift pile achievement of this game.  Entire Xmas level in one play session.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2012)

I got it. Used a trainer.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 2, 2012)

Managed that level. Phewwwwwwwwwwwww.

Final boss now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 10, 2012)

Sigh the game consistently crashes with a "Segmentation Fault" on Arch 64 in the Boss Level of "The End" when..



Spoiler



Dr. Fetus "suit" is broken and he presses the button in the remote control.



Have done that thrice and it crashes  Hopefully an update fixes it ASAP. Reported it in Twitter to @SuperMeatBoy anyway.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2012)

It's a confirmed bug.
*bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5350


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

This game works so well with AMD Open Source drivers.


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

I am at the level 3 boss. Brownie. Game has a good learning curve. Levels get easier as you keep trying. Much better than bit trip runner where the more you try, the more frustrated you get.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> I am at the level 3 boss. Brownie. Game has a good learning curve. Levels get easier as you keep trying. Much better than bit trip runner where the more you try, the more frustrated you get.



Patience makes this game easy.


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

Krow said:


> I am at the level 3 boss. Brownie. Game has a good learning curve. Levels get easier as you keep trying. *Much better than bit trip runner where the more you try, the more frustrated you get.*



Disagreeeeeeeee.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

Faun said:


> Disagreeeeeeeee.



The epic music helped to ease the frustration for me.


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

And controller configuration is pathetic in bit trip runner. Smb is good that way.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol I played with the keyboard.


----------



## Krow (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, this game does have a few annoying bugs. Like I fell through the floor and died a couple of times. But other times I zipped through enemies too.  Mostly the game is very well-made. Those who quit this game in between, learn patience. 

I finished the Brownie boss level. There is another bug here. In my case Brownie used to run very slowly at the start and pick up only after reaching the top salt hurdles. By then it was too late and he never reached the end. Even when I cleared the level, technically Brownie should have died in the salt factory. 

PS: Can anyone open Team Meat (Super Meat Boy!) - Blog ? I get an Apache HTTP Test Page 2 page everytime I try.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Lol I played with the keyboard.



Thumbs before fingers. Live it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 3, 2013)

Got this game working again. I am pretty sure my keyboard will be destroyed even before I complete half the game.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> PS: Can anyone open Team Meat (Super Meat Boy!) - Blog ? I get an Apache HTTP Test Page 2 page everytime I try.


Open with Opera Turbo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Played a bit today. Reached the world 1 boss.
apparently there are hidden levels! *imgur.com/kiTFcI4.jpg


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah, there are warp zones. Some random warp zones whereas some are used to unlock characters. eg, Commander Video in the above screenshot.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 21, 2013)

I am starting to play this now, after watching the movie- "indie game- the movie"


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2013)

ico said:


> yeah, there are warp zones. Some random warp zones whereas some are used to unlock characters. eg, Commander Video in the above screenshot.



The random ones are all glitchy and fun. I've been playing again. Reached Rapture worlds now. This is the first time I've got this far. But it's getting extremely tough now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh dear due to some problem I lost all my saves and am back at 0%.
PC shut down directly when  there was a power cut. After rebooting I got some popup from Steam about save conflict; but chose to ignore it and play.

Now after few hours I'm at 0% completion


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2013)

Saw the trailer, needs quick reflexes..  "i no has it"


----------



## ico (Apr 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Saw the trailer, needs quick reflexes..  "i no has it"


Play.

You'll develop them.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

To all who have completed the game or even have come close:  The difficulty of the last levels look unreal. The dark world levels of later chapters look more or less uncompletable. The dark levels of chapter "The Rapture" and "The End" seem like a joke by devs(heck even the light levels are hard to complete)
Trying to finish the later levels thanks to some save games from ico


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2013)

Have a look at this video everyone:



Yeah I made it. Hope you like it


----------

